# French aire de service website



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you are thinking of going to france this year try http://campingcar.free.fr/index1.htm Its a brilliant site that lets you view most aire de services by region, some also have photos so you you can decide whether youll like it before you go. Obviously its all in french but is easy enough to navigate (if i can, anyone can).

You can also buy a boook called 'Le guide officiel, etapes touristiques camping car' for E7.50 from most large french hypermarkets and newsagents and through the camping and caravan club (more expensive) and cross reference with the website. We swear by both and rarely use sites when in france.

I would like to see a forum subject especially for this, then everyone could swap info on their favourites. I wonder if anyone has any views on this and would it be possible?


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

That URL didn't work for me but I found what I think you mean at http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Le site de référence des aires de services et de stationnement camping-car en France. 1619 Aires référencées en France à ce jour plus 234 aires dans d'autres pays. 2570 photos et 2813 commentaires de camping-caristes.

Out of the 234 aires de services in the other counties, only one exists in the UK and that's in Scotland. Why is it that mainland Europe are so switched on to camping cars and the UK so sparce ?

Bon Voyage.
Drifter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

When you get into the site click on 'cliquez pour entrer' and then click on 'rechercher une aire' you will get a map of france divided into departments, click on the one you want and select the aire you require.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You've found 2 different names for the same site. There are a number with similar names plus a few others worth looking at:-

peejay's http://campingcar.free.fr/index1.htm
drifter's http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

also http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr 
and a translation showing les bon coins 'good corners' not aires
:-
http://trans.voila.fr/ano?systran_l...liberte.free.fr/03_franc/PageDept.php?Dept=24

and another http://p.t.l.free.fr/aires/menuaire.htm
and a particularly good one as you can print off a dept with its aires
http://www.eurocampingcar.com

Hope you find them useful.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

and lo and behold peejay and one appeared in the Travel section of the forums  
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum52.html[/quote]


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*usb dongle*

Hi I managed to download the database at a cost of 8 euro and a dongle at i think 15 is available mail order I got the link of this site for download http://www.campingcar-infos.com/USB.php


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Crikey, a 7 year 'dig up' from the bowels. :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Still a cracking website even if it is an old thread.

I use it all the time.

One tip is if you open a department to view the aires and then use the option to view in google maps it shows wild spots and motorhome parking as well as aires with a big blue P.

If you use google translate or bing it translates to English (sort of)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We downloaded the database last year. An excellent 8 Euro's worth  

Gerald


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: usb dongle*



witzend said:


> Hi I managed to download the database at a cost of 8 euro and a dongle at i think 15 is available mail order I got the link of this site for download http://www.campingcar-infos.com/USB.php


You can download the POIs for free on >this page< 

peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have all the poi for free of the French site but the good think about the 8 euro download is it gives you an offlne web based version of the entire website so you can search for aires on your laptop, look at photos and comments without an Internet connection.

Trouble is though offline There is no translation but for this I use my iPhone and google translate to translate the odd sentence I'm unsure about.

It's not as good as the online version though as you can't use the google maps feature or find the wild spots.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

2 qs on That please
what size stick is needed? Is it updated Jan and July LIke the stick they sell ta


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Telbel

I just downloaded mine straight to the laptop.

When you run the installer from memory it extracts to a folder the you double click on I think the index file and it opens up your browser as if your online. It's just like using the website just without an Internet connection.


----------

